# Nikon Remote - Wired or Wireless/IR?



## SoonerTrent (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm looking to get a remote trigger for my D80 and I'm debating between the wired one and the wireless/IR one. Normally I'd go with wireless but because it's IR I'm afraid I'll run into line-of-sight issues that I sometimes have with my SB-800; however, in the pictures for the wired units, the chords don't look that long so I'd probably have to be somewhat close to the body to fire it.

Anyone have both and can make a recommendation? Last time I check Amazon the prices were within $10 of each other so I'm really more concerned with functionality and usefulness over price.


TIA


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Get both, thats what I ended up doing. Some things you can use the IR for others like fireworks you can't because the camera goes into power save.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

The wireless is real crappy and you have to hold it in just the right position , i have both and prefer the corded one


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I had the wireless for the D-50 and found it works pretty well.
Line of sight was only an issue outdoors. Indoor, it bounces of walls and still works.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

$5 on eBay. Confirmed that it works for all my Nikons.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Get the wired one. The wireless won't work on the D300 and above, should you ever choose to move up.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> Get the wired one. The wireless won't work on the D300 and above, should you ever choose to move up.


False advertising?
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-in-1-Wireless...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Phottix-Wireles...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I would get wired.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I purchased the wireless. You have a D80 just like me. It's the Nikon ML-L3. Works great and no cords. I guess it depends ultimately on how far away you are form the camera. It's small and easy to carry around and I don't have any issues with pointing it just right. Just keep a good battery in it. I will point out that the IR sensor is in the FRONT of the camera body, so the wireless will not work from the back. Other than that, I use it all the time and it has worked flawlessly. I can use it out to about 30 feet. It's only $15, who cares if it won't work on anything above a D80/90?

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Wireles...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247406625&sr=8-1


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> False advertising?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-in-1-Wireless...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Phottix-Wireles...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50


They plug into the cable release slot. The D300 doesn't do IR.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> Get the wired one. The wireless won't work on the D300 and above, should you ever choose to move up.


The D300 and higher bodies all use a 10-pin connector. The MC-DC1 remote release cord specified for the D80 appears to use something different.


----------



## Emtri (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.meritline.com/rm-e2-remote-controller-for-digital-camera-nikon-ml-l3---p-35401.aspx

A generic ML-L3 for $2.99 plus free shipping. Ends tomorrow


----------

